# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  جميعا بصوت واحد نقراْ الدعاءاليومي لسلامةاضرحة اهل البيت عليهم السلام

## ورده محمديه

*جميعا بصوت واحد نقراْ الدعاءاليومي لسلامةاضرحة اهل البيت عليهم السلام* 

*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم



اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل . 
اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .
نسألكم الدعاء والزياره*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
* وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*
*اللهم احفظ مراقد أهل البيت عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام..*

*أختي العزيزة وردة محمدية...*
*جزاكِ الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة...*
*وجعله الله في ميزان أعمالك..*
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين الله ورعايته..*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم



اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل . 
اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .

الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو 

ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم



اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل . 
اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .
نسألكم الدعاء والزياره*

----------


## نور الولاية

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم



اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل . 
اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .

الله يعطيك العافية  

ورحم الله والديك ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد الطاهرين

----------


## amerah

*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم



اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل . 
اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .
نسألكم الدعاء والزياره*

----------


## بنت سيهات

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم



اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل . 
اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .
نسألكم الدعاء والزياره

----------


## أناشيد المطر

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم



اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل . 
اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .
نسألكم الدعاء والزياره

----------


## مجد0

*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم



اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل . 
اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .
نسألكم الدعاء والزياره*
*اللهم شل كل يد تمتد لقبور أهل البيت(عليهم السلام)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم*




*اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل .* 
*اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .*
*نسألكم الدعاء والزياره*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

_اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم




اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل . 
اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .
نسألكم الدعاء والزياره_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم* *اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل . 
اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .
نسألكم الدعاء والزياره*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم* *اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل .* 

*اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .*
*نسألكم الدعاء والزياره*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم



اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل . 
اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .
نسألكم الدعاء والزياره*
*اللهم شل كل يد تمتد لقبور أهل البيت(عليهم السلام)*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم



اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل . 
اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .
نسألكم الدعاء والزياره*
*اللهم شل كل يد تمتد لقبور أهل البيت(عليهم السلام)*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم



اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل . 
اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .
نسألكم الدعاء والزياره
*اللهم شل كل يد تمتد لقبور أهل البيت(عليهم السلام)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل . 
اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .
نسألكم الدعاء والزياره

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*جميعا بصوت واحد نقراْ الدعاءاليومي لسلامةاضرحة اهل البيت عليهم السلام* 

*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم



اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل . 
اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .
نسألكم الدعاء والزياره*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*جميعا بصوت واحد نقراْ الدعاءاليومي لسلامةاضرحة اهل البيت عليهم السلام* 

*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم*



*اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل .* 
*اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .*
*نسألكم الدعاء والزياره*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

_جميعا بصوت واحد نقراْ الدعاءاليومي لسلامةاضرحة اهل البيت عليهم السلام 

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم



اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل . 
اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .
نسألكم الدعاء والزياره_

----------


## ورده محمديه

_جميعا بصوت واحد نقراْ الدعاءاليومي لسلامةاضرحة اهل البيت عليهم السلام_ 

_اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم_


_اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل ._ 
_اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين ._
_نسألكم الدعاء والزياره_

----------


## jod

الله يحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت ببركة المولود اليوم اللهم عجل بفرجه ويسلموا

----------


## ورده محمديه

_جميعا بصوت واحد نقراْ الدعاءاليومي لسلامةاضرحة اهل البيت عليهم السلام_ 


_اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم_


_اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل ._ 
_اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين ._
_نسألكم الدعاء والزياره_

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم



اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل . 
اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*جميعا بصوت واحد نقراْ الدعاءاليومي لسلامةاضرحة اهل البيت عليهم السلام* 

*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم



اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل . 
اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .
نسألكم الدعاء والزياره*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم*



*اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل .* 
*اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .*
*نسألكم الدعاء والزياره*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل .* 
*اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .*
*نسألكم الدعاء والزياره*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم



*اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل .* 
*اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .*
*نسألكم الدعاء والزياره*

----------


## ومضة امل

اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل . 
اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين .
نسألكم الدعاء والزياره

----------


## شمعة الوادي

_جميعا بصوت واحد نقراْ الدعاءاليومي لسلامةاضرحة اهل البيت عليهم السلام_ 



_اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم_



_اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل ._ 
_اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين ._
_نسألكم الدعاء والزياره_

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد وعجل فرجهم_



_اللهم إنا نسألك بكتابك المنزل وما فيه وفيه اسمك الاعظم الأكبر وأسماؤك الحسنى وما يخاف ويرجى و بحق يس والقرآن الحكيم وبحق طه والقرآن العظيم يامن يقدر على حوائج السائلين ، يامن يعلم مافي الضمير، اللهم انت ثقتي في كلَ كربة وأنت رجائي في كلَ شدة وانت لي في كلَ امر نزل بي ثقة وعدة ، توكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت وحصناأضرحة أهل البيت عليهم السلام بذي العزة والجبروت، واستعنا بذي الكبرياء والملكوت ، مولاي استسلمنا اليك فلا تُسَلمْنا وتوكلنا عليك فلا تخذلنا، ولجاءنا الى ظلك البسيط فلا تطرحنا، أنت المطلب واليك المهرب تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وتعلم خائنة الاعين وماتخفي الصدور فامسك عنهم اللهم أيدي الظالمين من الجن والا نس أجمعين فنارك المؤصده في عمد ممددة تكيد أفئدة المردة وترد كيد الحسدة بالاقسام بالاحكام باللوح المحفوظ والحجاب المضروب بعرش ربنا العظيم حصنت أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح مولاتنا" زينب عليها السلام " ( بآلم وبكهيعص وبطه وبطسم وبحم وبحمعسق ونون وبطس وبق والقران المجيد وانه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم والله الولي ونعم الوكيل ._ 
_اللهم انت الحي الذي لايوصف والايمان يعرف منه ، منك بدت الاشياء واليك تعود ، فما أقبل منها كنت ملجأه ومنجاه ، وما أدبر منها لم يكن له ملجأ ولا منجى منك الا اليك ، فاسالك بلا اله الا انت واسالك ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وبحق حبيبك محمد صلى الله عليه واله سيد النبيين وبحق علي خير الوصيين وبحق فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين وبحق الحسن والحسين اللذين جعلتهما سيدي شباب أهل الجنة عليهم اجمعين السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد الطاهرين وأن تحفظ أضرحة أهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام وخصوصا ضريح " مولاتنا زينب " عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام من كيد الأعداء واحرسه بعينك التي لاتنام واكنفه بركنك الذي لايرام واحفظه من كل سوء ومن شر كل عدو ومتربص يالااله الانت ياالله ياالله ياالله يالله ياالله ياالله ياالله ياحنان يامنان يامن اذا دعاه عبد اعطاه الهي هؤلاء اهل بيت النبوة وذرية رسولك الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم فاجعل اضرحتهم في حصنك المنيع ومن ارادهم بسوء او كيد او مكر فرد كيده ومكره في نحره " ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين " والصلاة والسلام على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين ._
_نسألكم الدعاء والزياره_

----------

